# Automatically set 'watch thread' to send email notifications?



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Whenever I reply to a new thread, it's automatically set to 'watch'. But if I want email notifications of replies, I have to go to the thread, unwatch it, and click watch to specifically opt-in to getting email notifications of updates. Is there anyway to se an option flag to always get email notifications on all thread updates? It's particularly frustrating if I reply to a thread quickly and forget to setup email notifications, then a week goes by and then I find the thread has 100 more posts and replies to my post that I never saw. 

Yes, I know about 'alerts' and 'watched threads' but that's not how I use TCF currently. I'd like to have the email notifications for all watched threads.

thanks.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I think if you check this, the default will be to get emails:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

eddyj said:


> I think if you check this, the default will be to get emails:
> 
> View attachment 36836


I have that checked and to make sure, I had previously unchecked and saved and rechecked it and saved again to make sure it was set.

But I still don't get email notifications on threads I reply to unless I do the unwatch/ watch dance.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm bumping this again because it's still not working for me. The only way I can get email notifications on a watched thread is to "unwatch" it and re-watch it and select the box to get email alerts. There's no setting or option to say "send me email alerts for all watched threads" and the option posted above does not work for me.


----------

